# Opinions buying stuff before panel



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

We are waiting on panel date. Have been told will be August. We are looking to be approved for under 2 year old. Had decided not to buy anything major as obviously don't know sex, age etc. 
But here is my dilemma we are in process of re-designing our garden, new fencing, decking etc. and making child friendly. Making a play area with rubber chips and plan to have a wooden playhouse built. Going to slab an area for new shed to go and playhouse. Question is should I buy playhouse now or wait till after matched. Is it silly to have in place?
I do have my little nephew staying over and he would love it and getting out in garden etc. So was thinking that should just buy playhouse, slide, sandpit etc. for him to use and enjoy in meantime when he is up. Or do you think this is tempting fate as not been to panel yet?


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Personally I'd go for it, for your nephew you understand of course...     Especially as you are re doing the garden anyway.  If you were doing it purely for a child of your own I'd be wary but if you have family kids that can make good use, why not? Good luck for panel!!


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Do it


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks desperate to buy stuff. But in my defence do have nephew every week and he loves being outdoors so will adore it.


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

We go to panel in September. We have already done the nursery with a wardrobe, cot bet and some toys. We do have a family friends lo come over fairly often so that's my justification. Other than that I've been buying a few bits we'll need regardless of age. Wet wipes, bath bits, cutlery and tubs etc. I think it you have a panel date and your sw is positive then go for it! We adopters should be allowed to nest too


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Only word of advise I would say is dont buy too much as we were given so much by the foster carers we could barely house it all when he came home.  It really was quite obscence the amount he had


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

We redid our spare bedroom as a "child's room" for my nieces. I'd say within reason go ahead!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

As its outdoor stuff and your nephew would be using just now I'd say to for it!!

X


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

What age child are you hoping to adopt? Is the equipment age appropriate? I second what someone said about how much stuff the fc gives you. We got tons of toys etc and filled our garden with the garden toys that they brought with them.


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

someday said:


> What age child are you hoping to adopt? Is the equipment age appropriate? I second what someone said about how much stuff the fc gives you. We got tons of toys etc and filled our garden with the garden toys that they brought with them.


Thanks for advise everyone.
We are looking to be approved for 0-2. Think I will go ahead and get playhouse. Its one that company come and build in garden. Will maybe get a sandpit as well as both are things that lo would not bring with them and nephew can use in meantime.


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

Also just remembered our two year old had just had her birthday a few weeks before she came to live with us. FC had bought her a huge Little Tikes house for the garden. It is huge and thankfully we have plenty of time. I would really wait until you know more about the child that is to be placed with you.xx


----------

